# صابون رغوى الحمام 2



## boggy (11 يناير 2014)

اسم الماده
الكميه بالجرام
كبريتات لوريل ايثير الكحول a
65
فينول مركز b
30
جليكول هيكسيلين c
5
ماء d
100

 
يضاف العطر بنسبه 10% مع الماده b ثم يضاف الماده aوالماء واخيرا يضاف الماده c 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 يناير 2014)

زكاة العلم اخراجه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## boggy (11 يناير 2014)

وجزاك يااخى الكريم


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

boggy قال:


> اسم المادهالكميه بالجرامكبريتات لوريل ايثير الكحول a65فينول مركز b30جليكول هيكسيلين c5ماء d100
> 
> يضاف العطر بنسبه 10% مع الماده b ثم يضاف الماده aوالماء واخيرا يضاف الماده c
> بالتوفيق انشاء الله



جزاك الله كل خير


----------

